# How wet can Drywall get before it's junk?



## racebum

rained on and dried is fine. soaked for days is completely different


----------



## bjbatlanta

I've had some on the back of the truck and got caught in a surprise thundershower where it got a pretty good soaking. Let it dry out on the back of the truck in the sun the next day (black, plastic bedliner helps) and hung it with no problem....


----------



## 95025

deko said:


> I have some 4x8 sheets of 5/8 drywall that got rained on. If I let it dry out, is it still usable? How much moisture does it take before the boards are unusable?


What these other guys said is spot on.

When the sheets of drywall are completely dried out, you'll know. If the paper is smooth and the gypsum strong you're good to go. If the paper is puckered and/or the gypsum is soft and swollen, toss it.

Again, I really think you'll know just by looking at it closely.


----------



## Kev05211

DrHicks is right, after it dries you'll know just by looks and feel


----------

